# diagnosis for 2 vessel cord



## rleif1sun (Dec 7, 2020)

what is appropriate diagnosis for pregnancy with 2 vessel cord, single umbilical artery?


----------



## natashalage (Dec 7, 2020)

I was told that the correct code is O43.19- Other malformation of placenta.


----------

